# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Cooper Island

## JoshA

Dawn revealed a quieter Willy T than last night.



Morning shampoo hanging off the davits.



Rainbow over the anchorage.



We began a lusty sail up the Drake.



After our first tack, we were surprised to see the Costa Fortuna still in port. I found out later that they had "technical difficulties" which apparently did not include running aground.



We passed Salt Island where some divers were inspecting the Rhone.



The next tack revealed that this boat tacks through something like 150 degrees. That's when we started motoring upwind. We dropped the sails which required a bit of persuasion to get the mainsail fully down.



We prepared to pick up a mooring off Cooper.




Everyone into the pool.



This is the life.



I swam ashore for a look.



Cooper Island cocktail table.



The pool mats are great.



We went snorkeling off Cistern Rock.











Relaxing on the tramp afterward.



The Cooper Island Beach Club is a great place for dinner as we remembered from two years ago.



Although we had a generator and air conditioning, we preferred the quieter tradewinds for comfort.



We had happy hour on the front porch



and watched the sunset from our cocktail table.



We wanted to use our provisions before spoilage since our refrigerator was malfunctioning so we ate onboard that night.

----------


## Rosemary

Delightful from beginning to end!!!!!

----------


## amyb

So far-FABULOUS part 2.

----------


## GramChop

2015 version of The Adventures of Josh and Hellie.  Huck and Tom who?

Thank you so much for sharing this with us.  I am living vicariously, trust me.  I'm also trying to figure out how I can slip into my monitor and jump on that sailboat with you!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Wowzers!  I love it.

----------


## JoshA

Thank you Rosemary, Amy, Missy, and Bart for all the appreciative comments. Looking out the window, I want to jump back into the sailboat as well.

----------


## Rosemary

Please do, and report on the Heineken and Swan Rolex events going on as we speak!  St Maarten and Biras Creek!

----------


## JoshA

Sailing in Annapolis is a bit different from the BVI at the moment.

----------


## julianne

Great reporting, Josh. Brings back lots of wonderful memories. Sailing in the BVI suspends time.

----------


## JoshA

Rosemary, I have to find a way to get on a boat at those events. I can happily be railmeat. Also the Bucket and Voiles.

Julia, BVI is probably our favorite in the Caribbean. It just flows easily as does St Barts. Here's another image from Cistern Rock.

232323232-fp83232-uqcshlukaxroqdfv33----nu=474--7-6-;34-WSNRCG=35-849-;33346nu0mrj.jpg

----------


## amyb

This underwater shot could be made into a Springbok jigsaw puzzle.

----------

